# canthus lesion excision with flap repair



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello all,

lateral canthus lesion was excised...."a flap was elevated and sutured to the ordbital rim perosteum with interrupted 4-0 Vicryl sutures in the deep layers and then the subq layers were closed with interrupted 4-0 Vicryl sutures and skin closed with 6-0 Prolene sutures.\

Enough to bill 14060 or more layered/complex repair?

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Kevinph84 (Jan 27, 2011)

*My Thoughts*

I would probably code 14060, but I would ask the provider to give a better description of the procedure. Better yet, you can always present both codes to him, and have him select the one that is appropriate. I hope this helps.


----------



## elenax (Jan 28, 2011)

I would also go with 14060 only.


----------



## CVelez (Feb 1, 2011)

What about 67961 or 67966.  

Charla


----------

